# First Craft Fair



## TeriDk (Apr 24, 2013)

Almost ready for the library fund raiser.  This is my first fair so hope it works out for all.


----------



## MaitriBB (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice, love the trays!  Good luck at your first fair!


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 24, 2013)

Love your packaging!!! Hope you sell a lot!


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 24, 2013)

Love the set up & the packaging. Good luck!!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sending you good soapy-love with your craft fair!!


----------



## Mona719 (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck! Hope you sell lots!


----------



## Irja (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Genny (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck & your soaps look lovely


----------



## southernradiance (Apr 24, 2013)

Best of luck to you.  Craft fairs are a lot of fun and you meet some of the nicest people.


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck...first craft fair can be a bit daunting, going into the unknown, but your soaps look lovely and I'm sure you will do really well!  After this one is over you will be wondering why you stressed out so much!


----------



## Badger (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks wonderful!  Best of luck at the craft fair!!


----------



## Ancel (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice! Sweet packaging, have fun!!!!


----------

